# GE Black silicone type II?



## djbn (May 17, 2012)

Hey guys. I went shopping today to find some black silicone to finish my background for my new tank. However the only stuff i could find was GE black silicone type II. I cant remember but i think I read somewhere that you cant use type II for what we are doing because of its curing agent. Is this correct or do you just have to let it cure longer or something??


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

djbn said:


> Hey guys. I went shopping today to find some black silicone to finish my background for my new tank. However the only stuff i could find was GE black silicone type II. I cant remember but i think I read somewhere that you cant use type II for what we are doing because of its curing agent. Is this correct or do you just have to let it cure longer or something??


Ive been using Ge silicone II for all my tanks. It's 100% silicone. Theyre have been threads on using Ge silicone II. Nobody has accurate and enough info on this type of silicone. Some say it's causes sls, but who knows. Just make sure to let it cure. I let it stand for 30 days b4 and frogs goes in my tank


----------



## Ozydego (Mar 26, 2012)

after a lot of research on the threads here, thats exactly what I used, except mine was brown, not black... still dont have any frogs in it yet... but I feel confident it wont be a problem...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

GEII contains organotin(s) which are used as a catalyst so the offgassing product is ammonia and not acetic acid. See the entire thread linked below... 


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal-10.html#post627646 


Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Ive been using Ge silicone II for all my tanks. It's 100% silicone. Theyre have been threads on using Ge silicone II. Nobody has accurate and enough info on this type of silicone. Some say it's causes sls, but who knows. Just make sure to let it cure. I let it stand for 30 days b4 and frogs goes in my tank


Actually there is some good data on it including the bioactivity of the catalyst.... See http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal-10.html#post627646 

Ed


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Ed said:


> GEII contains organotin(s) which are used as a catalyst so the offgassing product is ammonia and not acetic acid. See the entire thread linked below...
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal-10.html#post627646
> ...


Once the silicone is cured, is the ammonia gone? Or if i let it be for 30+ days, will there be an offgassing product? If no, i would see it as being harmless to the frogs once its covered with peat moss.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ConFuCiuZ said:


> Once the silicone is cured, is the ammonia gone? Or if i let it be for 30+ days, will there be an offgassing product? If no, i would see it as being harmless to the frogs once its covered with peat moss.


While the ammonia is gone, the catalyst is not and is potentially mobile (since it has been documented to leach from more stable (harder plastics in which it is also used as a catalyst). (not free access but see ScienceDirect.com - Chemosphere - A study on organotin levels in Canadian drinking water distributed through PVC pipesa 

ScienceDirect.com - Chemosphere - Pilot study on the contamination of drinking water by organotin compounds from PVC materials (and there is a growing body of literature on this issue). 

This is the same agent that was originally advertised to prevent mildew growth (and is used in antifouling paints) is still present.... 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## djbn (May 17, 2012)

Ed said:


> GEII contains organotin(s) which are used as a catalyst so the offgassing product is ammonia and not acetic acid. See the entire thread linked below...
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal-10.html#post627646
> ...


Hey Ed, I have read many of your posts on here and I consider you to be the best source of information on this site. 
With that being said could you just give me a ya or ney on using type II black?
The type I purchased was the blue label for windows and such. I will be using it on my background that will include a built in waterfall into the background. So it would be in constant contact with running water if that makes a difference. 
I went to 5 stores and the only one that had pure silicone in black was home depot and it was the type II.
Would curing it longer, even letting it sit in water for awhile after its cured make it ok to use?
Have you ever had/heard of any problems that definitely occured because of using type II?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

djbn said:


> .
> With that being said could you just give me a ya or ney on using type II black?
> The type I purchased was the blue label for windows and such. I will be using it on my background that will include a built in waterfall into the background. So it would be in constant contact with running water if that makes a difference.
> I went to 5 stores and the only one that had pure silicone in black was home depot and it was the type II.
> ...


With respect to "having heard of problems" I have yet to see a definitive test by anyone with regard to thier personal frogs to demonstrate that there are no problems.. however there as noted in that linked thread, there are significant risks. 

As for the yea and nay, that is up to you. I pointed you to the information that is out there on the topic of organotins, the rest is up to you.. I do not use it and will not use it for my animal enclosures.. If you really have to have black silicone for your tank, you can order black silicone that is known to be safe from different vendors including but not limited to Glasscages.com - Home.... 

There is a trend in this hobby to try and get an enclosure up as fast as possible and as cheaply as possible regardless of the potential risks. 

Some comments,

Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Another option for safe, black silicone. https://www.siliconedepot.com/silicone-sealant.php?page=products&category=17


----------



## Ginko (Mar 18, 2012)

The controversy over GE II led me to redo a tank I used it on.
While concrete proof may be difficult to establish and many have used it for years with no ill side effects, going with GE I window and door instead removed that little voice in the back of my head that would keep on questioning whether or not it was safe.
Just for the peace of mind, it's better to go with something people don't argue over.


----------



## Reeffrog (Dec 9, 2012)

Silicone depot is the way to go. Order extra nozzles to get ur item total to 12 or 48 for a discount. It worked for me. Actually cost less ordering the few nozzles.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Reeffrog said:


> Silicone depot is the way to go. Order extra nozzles to get ur item total to 12 or 48 for a discount. It worked for me. Actually cost less ordering the few nozzles.


Ahh Ha Haa! Thanks for that...about 4 hours AFTER I placed my order!


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

You can change the color of GE silicone 1. I buy the clear silicone1 and mix in some black iron oxide. Any pottery store should have it.

I mix it in a red solo cup with a stir stick. Than just smear in on with a paintbrush and a gloved hand. 

Casper


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ed said:


> GEII contains organotin(s) which are used as a catalyst so the offgassing product is ammonia and not acetic acid. See the entire thread linked below...
> 
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/35720-bio-seal-10.html#post627646
> ...


So after reading that thread (Specifically the last comment by "d-prime") I went and looked at my tanks with GE II... Terrible root growth everywhere they come in direct contact with the silicone. A plant would grow its roots all over cork or tree fern chunks but once it got closer to the silicone it just stopped. A couple of these tanks have been up for a while too... 

Needless to say, I will not be using GE II going forward.


----------



## IROCthisZ28 (Sep 2, 2013)

Not to be a thread necromancer, but is this a good choice equal to the GE type 1?

https://www.siliconedepot.com/silicone-sealant.php?page=details&id=15


----------

